# Beowulf - the 'movie'



## Eledhwen (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought I'd start a discussion thread.
The trailers can be viewed here. They look a bit corny to me (maybe it's the animation); but I'm going to see the film anyway - I can't resist.

My eleven-year-old daughter is excited by the whole idea - they did Beowulf in their literacy studies a couple of years back, so she'll be a bit surprised at seeing Angelina Jolie instead of a hag as Grendel's mum.


----------

